# Whizzer Rear Wheel?



## fat tire trader (Apr 26, 2013)

Hello,
I have been collecting parts to build a Whizzer. I recently got a rear wheel which I think has the correct sheave. What I have not seen before is the brackets which connect it to the rim. My guess is that it came from a bike that was built with a Whizzer kit and the person who set it up added the brackets to make up for not having heavy spokes. Or are these brackets something that was available for this application?
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## bricycle (Apr 26, 2013)

Think you hit the nail on the head! Making up for narrow spokes.
I like it because it makes it look like it is for a teens/earlier type item.
I would trade you for a HD spoke sheaved wheel..... bri.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 26, 2013)

is it an optical illusion or is it spoked different on one side than the other?


----------



## Gary Mc (Apr 26, 2013)

bricycle said:


> is it an optical illusion or is it spoked different on one side than the other?




Not seeing what you are, looks standard cross 3 pattern to me.


----------



## Gary Mc (Apr 26, 2013)

Looks factory to me but I know almost nothing about Whizzers.  Love the heavy duty look to it with the braces.


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 26, 2013)

looks like they used that setup for two reasons, one to center the sheave and then to give the rim some extra strength


----------

